# Mitsubishi WD-65731



## Sparky321 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a Mitsubishi WD-65731 DLP Television. Yesterday I noticed that it looked a little bit dim. Today I noticed that is a lot dimmer than it was yesterday. The lamp indicator on the front of the unit is not on, when I start it up after it has been off for a while it takes 30-45 seconds to even begin to show a picture. I bought this television new in July so I know that it is still under warranty, although I'm not sure if it is a Best Buy warranty or a Mitsubishi warranty. I am just looking for a little input as to what the problem might be. Could the lamp be weak and not give an indicator light. If I leave it on for a while it seems to get a little brighter (could be my imagination). Does a lamp usually get dim that fast if it fails or does it take longer. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Sparky.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Lamps do often dim when they are about to fail. Your set has a 1 year warranty with Mitsubishi and you should contact them to find a local servicer or have them send you a lamp directly.


----------



## Sparky321 (Nov 25, 2007)

I called Best Buy today and they contacted a local repair center who in turn said that it would be 7-10 days before they could come out and that they do not stock any parts. I called Mitsubishi and they said to expect a lamp in 2-3 days. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

I have had my 65731 DLP for one year and one month. At about 6 months the "Airflow" error kept coming up, eventually it would shut the t.v. off. I got it repaired via the one year warranty - the tech said it was a typical problem with these models, and he just went ahead and replaced all the "parts" associated with the issue (fans?).

Luckily, a day after the Superbowl, my lamp went dime and within a day it was dead....I estimate I got about 4,300 hours out of it...now I am shopping for a new lamp. Question is what's the difference between the lamp part number via the Mitsubishi website 915P049010 priced at $249 and the actual part number of 915p049a10 (is this the part for the casing and not the actual bulb)? 

Thanks,


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

915P049A10 is not a valid Mits part number but you can get the same Osram lamp without the housing here:

http://www.intl-lighttech.com/store/item_GTL-OS-69490

Just wear gloves and don't get any oils from your hands on the lamp when changing it.


----------



## wetmachine (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi there. Thanks for the info. I also have a WD-65731, and it is starting to dim. I am curious, do you know if it is typical that the text on the screen looks blurry or fuzzy when the screen starts to dim? In other words, would a failing lamp not only dim the screen, but make the text (menu, info, etc.) look blurry? Thanks in advance, Douglas


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is not uncommon for these light engines to need internal cleaning, along with the lens and mirror in some cases. This would account for the fuzziness. Dimming can also be a lamp.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Fitbaboss said:


> I have had my 65731 DLP for one year and one month. At about 6 months the "Airflow" error kept coming up, eventually it would shut the t.v. off. I got it repaired via the one year warranty - the tech said it was a typical problem with these models, and he just went ahead and replaced all the "parts" associated with the issue (fans?).
> 
> Luckily, a day after the Superbowl, my lamp went dime and within a day it was dead....I estimate I got about 4,300 hours out of it...now I am shopping for a new lamp. Question is what's the difference between the lamp part number via the Mitsubishi website 915P049010 priced at $249 and the actual part number of 915p049a10 (is this the part for the casing and not the actual bulb)?
> 
> Thanks,


4300 hrs over a single year is over 11 hrs a day!! Thats huge usage!!!!


----------



## wetmachine (Apr 23, 2012)

lcaillo - so, if my TV screen is both dim AND has fuzzy text, it is probably NOT the lamp going out?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

wetmachine said:


> lcaillo - so, if my TV screen is both dim AND has fuzzy text, it is probably NOT the lamp going out?


It looked to me like he said that the dimness is from the lamp while the fuzzy text is from a dusty/dirty light engine.

Change the lamp. Outside of compressed air, I don't know if I would touch anything on the light engine. Usually the lenses have some sort of coating on them so don't wipe them or use a cleaning solution on them.


----------



## wetmachine (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you kindly. I guess I am just trying to verify if it is possible that a failing lamp could produce the symptoms I am having (not being very familiar with DLP behaviors). If this is a combo problem, and the lamp started to fail simultaneously to the lens/engine being dirty, then so be it... I will try to dust out the optics first, and if that doesn't clear up the fuzziness, then I will try for a lamp replacement. My concern is troubleshooting, so that I put my money where it needs to be, if that makes sense  Thanks, douglas


----------

